# Red Green



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

:laughing:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

:clap: Red Green _"And remember, this fix is only temporary, unless it works"_ :laughing: That is one of his quotes I heard a long time ago and it stuck in my head. And _"If it ain't broke, you're not trying!"_ or _"Be generous with the duct tape, you know; spare the duct tape, spoil the job"_

He needs to get cracking on that wide slabber we were talking about using a 2 man saw...probably use an old washing machine for the power plant. :laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

He makes things funny that if we said it would be normal conversation. Like after he he says "... this is a two man saw, but I am one man...." Then the hook "....See the problem?....." :laughing:

I had to play that part three times. "....See the problem?...." :lol:


----------



## woodchip (Jan 14, 2008)

Ah man this dude has way to much spare time on his hands.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The funniest show on PBS...maybe all television!*

The Red Green Show was the only show that had me laughing
almost through the whole thing. If it weren't for Chrysler K cars and the poor van, there would have been no show. I liked the one were he cut off the rear half of the K car, and drove it around dragging tail on the ground. :laughing: bill


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

"I'm a man, but I can change, if I have to, I guess."


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

I love that show. Thanks for posting a clip, My wife keeps telling me I would have to be the only person that could find that show funny.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

That's a good one TT.

"And remember, if women don't find you hansom, at least they can find you handy."


----------

